# Raccoon visits at house



## Shell99 (Nov 28, 2014)

We have started staying at our newly renovated house at Toronto. Everything had been smooth till this guy decided to give it a visit. I saw him first lurking through the garden during the night and I did not bother about it. I used to see it's footmarks in the garden almost everyday so I guess he was coming to our garden very often. 
But 2 days back he began visiting at day, which had me worried. We have a 4 year old and a dog both of which wouldn't listen to us if they set their mind into something. Also I heard that raccoon carries rabis which had me worried even more. My wife suggests that we use a trap to catch it and then take it somewhere far. But I don't know if it would work, I am thinking of calling a raccoon removal service to get rid of it. What do you people think? Which is a better option, expense is not a matter I just want this raccoon far away from our house.


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

*raccoon visits at house*

hi Shell99, if expense is not a matter, then get a professional. a 4 year old foremost and a dog. no brainer. raccoon will keep coming back especially if he has found food. also a raccoon that comes around during the day, chances are they could ?? have rabies. just sayin.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

There is seldom just one so for animal control we be on our own. It's live trap mostly when I can't get a good shot. A few kernels of corn in the trap is irresistible.

Many animals have the rabies capability but seeing a nocturnal animal in daytime hours is a real poor indication of them carrying the disease.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I missed what the raccoon was doing. Just hanging out? Two things to consider. Nature will not allow a vacuum. That is too say when you remove something from an area, something else will take its place. Do not trap and release a raccoon. 
If I was closer I will take your raccoon you can have these psychotic robins that pound against my window for 4 months a year


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

SeniorSitizen said:


> There is seldom just one so for animal control we be on our own. It's live trap mostly when I can't get a good shot. A few kernels of corn in the trap is irresistible.
> 
> Many animals have the rabies capability but seeing a nocturnal animal in daytime hours is a real poor indication of them carrying the disease.


Ayuh,.... Trap 'em in a havahart trap, 'n then drop the _Whole_ thing into a big trashcan fulla water,....
Next day, remove the corpse, deposit in the trash, 'n reset the trap,....


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I trap and relocate. If I kill something I am supposed to eat it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

PoleCat said:


> I trap and relocate. If I kill something I am supposed to eat it.


**** was on the menu during the depression and we sold the hides. Please don't hold me to it now. It really doesn't taste like chicken.:laughing:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Call the Humane society or animal control/dog pound and get some advice.

They may rent traps and probably know the raccoon problem in your area and how bad it is from other people's complaints.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Leave it alone. It will go away soon enough as long as there isn't anything for it to eat. Is it getting at your trash or eating your veggies?


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

Raccoons are very smart. If trash can outside, actually had to use one of those donut tires on trash lid to keep them out, and even then somehow to tip it over. So, i then kept trash can on the enclosed porch. I thought it safe to use no lid there. That sucker opened the door (door had no latch...but was spring loaded to keep door closed) and got to trash anyway. I then put a latch on the door. Problem solved


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

PoleCat said:


> I trap and relocate. If I kill something I am supposed to eat it.


Ayuh,.... Vermin is vermin,...
A racoon is nothin' more than a large bushy tailed Rat,....

Why would you push off a known problem, onto unknown other people,..??


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Sep 26, 2014)

There has been a lot of discussion of Distemper in racoons in Ontario over the past while. Seeing them during the day, acting strangely, etc. are possible indications of distemper. Do not let your dog anywhere near the racoon for this and other obvious reasons. Make some phone calls and find out whether distemper is a problem in your specific area.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Vermin is vermin,...
> A racoon is nothin' more than a large bushy tailed Rat,....
> 
> Why would you push off a known problem, onto unknown other people,..??


I don't take them to another neighborhood. I take them to a reserve.


----------



## Shell99 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey all, thanks for the replies. Okay now regarding some of you questions, the raccoon is always hanging around the garden so I think it has found a food source there. And I can't wait till it decides to go away by itself because as I said I have a kid and a dog. We have finally decided on calling a raccoon removal service, Swat Wildlife ( www.swatwildlife.com ) . I can't kill the raccoon because it is against the law in Toronto. I hope Swat will help me get out of this predicament.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Swat is going to put the **** down. Anyone that has had to deal with ***** knows if you trap them one time, they are very hard to trap again. I have not seen a raccoon in a long time in Detroit. It is very odd because at one time they were everywhere and would have a whole route to go on everyday.
Rumor has it they are being eaten, which I am fine with.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015...ter-local-supermarket-sells-raccoons-as-food/


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I have raccoons, foxes, skunks, fishers, the occassional mink, and just about e ery other critter including black bears passing through my yard on a regular basis. Aside from raiding my bird feeders not one critter has bothered anyone in my family. Not once. I think most people are just a bit animal-phobic, and tend to get excited for nothing.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I thought all raccoons carried rabies? I've also read to get rid of raccoon scat in your yard cause it has parasites. Sometimes they start using a yard as a latrine. You're suppose to pour boiling water over a spot after you get rid of the scat. They were using one area in my yard but I think mothballs helped to deter them.

If you buy a trap, don't get a flimsy one. Havahart is best.

A neighbor feeds her cats outside and that attracts raccoons which go thru my yard. My city isn't allowed to remove raccoons. Exterminators here charge a fee to leave a trap then $75 for each raccoon.


----------



## talukdar (Mar 29, 2015)

I am thinking of calling a raccoon removal service to get rid of it.

I think this is a wise decision for you. Best of luck. Hope you will get rid of this raccoon very soon.


----------



## anaj963 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi, Its very terrible when Raccoon starts visiting your newly renovated house. Why can’t you make call to the raccoon removal service provider. They can remove the raccoon misery inside and around your house. I too had such annoyance of raccoon few months ago which has been alleviated by well known raccoon removal service provider Haweye-The Bird & Animal Control Specialist in Mississauga. You can get rid of this agony in no time. All the very best.


----------

